# Toro 12/32 powershift auger bearing longevity



## j_smith69 (Sep 27, 2020)

I replaced auger bearings maybe 10 years ago and 50 hours? Auger bearing has slop on it now...wondering if that is normal...i did use anti seize on them and probably had the belt tighter than spec as well. 
Since this is such a good blower...i went thru trans with bearings and bushings, new arms for powershift axle assembly and belts.
I've had this for maybe 15 years...its been a hell of a blower for me.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, its normal as good open roller bearing housings cost more to use. 

If you have a KAMAN Industrial office nearby I would wander over there and see if they can supply you with a new roller bearing of high quality.


----------



## j_smith69 (Sep 27, 2020)

Any write ups on how that is done?

Tho I think for now just going to put a sto k bushing back in...along with new belts.


----------



## 140413 (Sep 14, 2020)

*As Long As It Is The Same Size all Around Just swap It Out!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

j_smith69 said:


> Any write ups on how that is done?
> 
> Tho I think for now just going to put a sto k bushing back in...along with new belts.


Check YouTube. Tons of videos. Find one that looks like your machine.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i have long taken the allen bolt that keeps the auger bearings from spinning out, fully drilled though at that point, than taped for a zerk, letting the zerk act as the spin stop. 
you can reach the zerk though the retainer cage holes and give it a shot each time the machine is serviced extending their life a long time,
i also do the same on the legs drill though fully and tap plus take a small drill and add a short sheet metal screw just though the leg and part way though the leg bushing, across from the zerk this has kept many a leg bushing from locking up on the axle and spinning thereby killing the leg


----------

